# Stinson stays with the STING



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

LINK 



> Under the WNBA's new labor agreement with its players, Charlotte Sting all-star guard Andrea Stinson could have been a restricted free agent. How much did she consider, perhaps, two-time defending champ Los Angeles? "None." Maybe the Houston Comets, who won the WNBA's first four titles? "No." Any other team? "No. No. None of them." Stinson, 35, is as hometown as a WNBA player can get. She grew up in Cornelius, was All-America at North Mecklenburg High and N.C. State, and thrilled when the league assigned her to Charlotte when it started in 1997. She's signed, in camp, and ready to continue as one of the league's premier players. "Charlotte is my home. I've been here (in the WNBA) six years," Stinson said. "I love Charlotte. I always want to be in a Sting uniform. I don't desire to change." Stinson has led the Sting in scoring each of it six seasons. Charlotte has played 186 regular season games, and 17 playoff games. Stinson has started all 203. She's played in the past three WNBA all-star games.


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

You don't see that kind of loyalty very often. Stinson has always had some serious game. She has some great moves!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoopsBack</b>!
> You don't see that kind of loyalty very often. Stinson has always had some serious game. She has some great moves!


You really don't, especially with a player that is that good. She has started in ALL 203 games played by that team. Geez...


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

That's pretty phenomenal. One of the few that have never missed a game I guess. I don't know who the others would be. Coop and Janeth hardly missed any games but they have missed some. 

That'd make a good trivia question!


----------



## bigsportzbabe (Apr 30, 2003)

Teresa Weatherspoon has started every game for the New York Liberty........186 regular season.....29 playofff...for a total of 215 games.

She has also started in all four of the all star games.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bigsportzbabe</b>!
> Teresa Weatherspoon has started every game for the New York Liberty........186 regular season.....29 playofff...for a total of 215 games.
> 
> She has also started in all four of the all star games.


In reading other boards, there seems to be an anti-Spoon sentiment going on. Either you love her or hate her... What is going on with that? I have even heard Liberty fans dissing her. From where I sit, she is like Stinson. Loyal and has been there for her team, but I freely admit the Liberty is a team I know little about. I hope to make it to the Garden this year for a few games!


----------



## bigsportzbabe (Apr 30, 2003)

I really don`t understand the Spoon bashing. I can`t imagine that it has anything to do with her. She`s so personable. She plays hard, if an opponent hits the deck, she`s the first to offer a hand up (even to Debbie Black)

I know her game isn`t perfect, but she has played more games and won more games than any other point guard

I hope you do get to the Garden...hopefully it will be rockin`.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I have already made arrangements to go to the All-Star game! I am looking forward to it! I am looking at the schedule and my work schedule to make the 2 hour drive to the Garden for a couple of regular season games. 

I have attended one WNBA game at the garden - the Fire @ Liberty, it was the 4th of July weekend in 00 and I believe the Liberty SPANKED the Fire by about 20 points. It was Sophia's return to the Garden and I remember being pissed about Tari Phillips and how could the Fire EVER let her go! Anyway... 

I was surprised at the Spoon bashing - I thought she was the NY Liberty! She and Wickes, anyway.


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Thats cool shes staying. Actually I was just watching the game I taped last eyars all-star game, when she did the spin move for a layup.  That was good. 

Happy to see that shes going to stay with the Stings, maybe for her whole career & she can be the first to do that in the WNBA.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bigsportzbabe</b>!
> Teresa Weatherspoon has started every game for the New York Liberty........186 regular season.....29 playofff...for a total of 215 games.
> 
> She has also started in all four of the all star games.


Yeah but deserved it only maybe twice.

STUart


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

<b>I really don`t understand the Spoon bashing. I can`t imagine that it has anything to do with her. She`s so personable. She plays hard, if an opponent hits the deck, she`s the first to offer a hand up (even to Debbie Black)</b>

Uh oh, have to jump in here. Not only did Weatherspoon NOT help Debbie Black up in the worst instance of sportsmanship (except for the Sparks) that I have seen, Weastherspoon is the one who DECKED Debbie from behind. Sent her sprawling and hard. As a person, I know kids seem to like her, but I don't care for her at all. On the court, I have always seen her as a bully, I have seen her smirking when things are going good. I don't mean to offend any Liberty fans but I'm sorry, I just can't stand her. Guess you're right, it is a "love or hate" type thing with her. 

I would quit watching the Comets if she were on our team.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoopsBack</b>!
> <b>
> I would quit watching the Comets if she were on our team.


That is a VERY STONG statement. I guess she there isn't much middle ground with her - you either LOVE her or you can't stand her. I guess the only middle ground is to not know much about her.

She has never really evoked much emotion in me. Her game has it's strengths and weaknesses, obviously. I have always seen her as a bit of a punk. But not a PUNK. Make sense?


----------

